# What The Fu*k Did I Do.....



## seanyeye (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey sup guys , i really messed up my comp this time ahahahah.

A friend told me about this ati tool thing so i thought i try it because radeon 8500 le is so very bad lol. anyway this is what happend i clicked find max core and it was taking so long so i thought i would just leabe my comp on... very bad idea i come back in like 1 hour and now my screen is all FUKED UP its all choppy and shit got colors all over the place is mad funny - please say theres a way to fix this .....


----------



## pablofrogo (Aug 30, 2004)

Reset the clocks to default and re-start the PC.


----------



## sersalpha (Aug 30, 2004)

Better cooling (case airflow, GPU cooler) would likely prevent this from happening in the future. What's your cooling like now?


----------



## zealot`grr (Aug 30, 2004)

ya, your card seems to be overheating :/


----------

